# Very soft picture quality on TiVo Bolt



## plastus (Dec 4, 2015)

I was wondering whether anyone else has an issue with the poor sharpness on the TiVo Bolt? I have it set to output in 2160p60 and 2160 pass-through to my Vizio M-65 4K TV via HDMI 5. With the TV sharpness at anything but 100, the video looks like it was recorded with a potato. Is there some hidden menu that controls the TiVo upscaling of cablecard video? What is the best setting/configuration to maintain 4K output on the box for menu's, Netflix, but still have sharp 1080p content from FiOS?

I have the TiVo going to a Yamaha 4K (HDCP 2.2 compatible) with video processing disabled. All signal processing off on the Vizio as well. I remember with my Roamio, even if I set the sharpness to 0, the picture would look great.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

there was another thread about someone who had similar issues.

I would try enabling all the valid output resolutions for your tv in the tivo settings. That way the TiVo should output the native resolution and not upscale the signal and see if that fixes the softness.


----------



## plastus (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. Is this the ideal way of configuring things to maintain the best PQ?


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

I saw improvement by enabling all supported resolutions (native mode). Let the TV do the scaling instead of the Bolt.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

plastus said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. Is this the ideal way of configuring things to maintain the best PQ?


probably about enabling all the output formats on your tivo is the tv will have to resync on all resolution changes. So you will most likely get a brief black screen when switching channels which bugs some people.

One option is to set 1080p and 2160p passthrough(2160p24/30). This should allow 4k output(might be a few youtube videos at 2160p60 though) but allow your tv to upscale from 1080p to 4k for HD content. Not sure about the TiVo 2160p upscaling but the 1080p should be ok.


----------

